# One of the Biggest Bonita I have Seen!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 



He measured 35 inches long and weighed anywhere from 15-20 lbs

We went offshore fishing last Sunday and had an awesome day as we limited out on snapper and got 10 mingos along with it! I hooked up on the biggest bonita I have ever seen and it sure did put up a good fight! Make sure you guys leave a comment if you have any questions and like and subscribe if you enjoyed. Hope you all have a good week! My brother I the one recording the video and I am the one without a shirt! Sorry for the language as we were excited!:thumbup:


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Thats a goodin'.
I've always called them bonito too.
But it looks more like what they call false albacore.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work.
thanks for sharing report & pics.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

KnotSure said:


> Thats a goodin'.
> I've always called them bonito too.
> But it looks more like what they call false albacore.


It 100% is a False Albacore. For whatever reason they're called Bonita/Bonito on the west coast/panhandle.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I call 'em bo bo's lol 
Oh, I call 'em "bait" too ha ha 
fun to catch


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

*Reply*



Realtor said:


> I call 'em bo bo's lol
> Oh, I call 'em "bait" too ha ha
> fun to catch


 
Sure are :thumbup:


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

*Name*



Simonj31 said:


> It 100% is a False Albacore. For whatever reason they're called Bonita/Bonito on the west coast/panhandle.


Yeah everyone here calls them bonita but ive caught many of these before and this one was by far the biggest :thumbsup:


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you brotha


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

*Reply*



KnotSure said:


> Thats a goodin'.
> I've always called them bonito too.
> But it looks more like what they call false albacore.


 
It def looks like false albacore :yes: Ive caught many so its cool to know this now but this by far outweighed and outgrew the other ones ive caught in the past years thanks man for the information!:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Little Tunny aka bonita.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

caught this guy a couple of weeks ago. weighed in at 17lbs. biggest one I have ever caught.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job...biggun fer sure! When I was a kid, my fishing partner and I caught about 10-12 "bonitas" one day. We took em to his house where he chunked em up fer cat food. The next weekend we stopped by GB bait and tackle and shot the crap before headed out again. Dude asked if we had been catching anything so I told him we loaded up on bo-bo's...He looked at me weird and said they aren't in right now (don't remember the time of year)...I went to the truck and got the polaroid (no cell phones then) and he just laughed!!! He said they were black fin tuny!!! He really laughed when we told him they were ground up fer the cats!!! hahaha cats ate purty good!!!

I thought bo-bo's stay around yearly, but I don't know since there is times I wasn't fishing all the time...


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have caught them from March through December, but the schools busting bait are much more common in the warmer months.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Son in law and daughter both got a chance to fight some ....hitting live bait on a flat line They had fun catching them! Son in law pulled in a 35" AJ, which wore him out Fun fish to catch...too bad you have to eat the cedar plank if you cook them!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bleed them, ice them, and eat 'em


----------



## Magspringsfishing (Sep 22, 2016)

These bo bo's, bonita, bonito, little tunny, false albacore are delicious too eat. Next time don't use him for bait, try eating the cheek and the back strap with nothing but soy sauce. Guarantee it will beat any sashimi you get in a sushi restaurant around here.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oops


----------

